# Cohabiting Different Insect Species



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

I've had a look and can't seem to find another thread like this, so I'm starting my own!

Firstly, I really like live planted vivs; my leachie is in one with springtails and domestic woodlice as a cleanup crew, and I'm also doing a big live planted dart frog tank which will have a similar cleanup crew.

Because of this, I really love the idea of having an invert tank where various species are cohabiting. I've just moved my dead leaf mantis into a bigger viv, and while he's hanging about upside down, or going for a wander round the top of the tank, I have two juvenile millipedes and some domestic woodlice on the substrate at the bottom. [Unsure if they are definitely giant african millipedes, as I suspect the supplier may have sent me a different species in error]. Obviously they are not harming each other; the pedes are eating their mango and oak leaves, and the praying mantis is too small to attempt to attack them, and not bothered with the woodlice.

I'd love some shiny beetles in there with them; I managed to get my fruit beetles grubs to pupate but haven't had any luck with hatching them out :/

What are people's thoughts / experiences / suggestions?


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

I've never tried it but have been thinking for a while along similar lines to you.

I have done a couple of live planted setups for pokie communities in the past but with the lack of natural light a lot of the plants died off. will have to try it agian with the proper lighting and an automated misting system.

Mantis, leaf/stick insects, Katydids etc seem to prefer the higher parts of an enclosure and millies, fruit/jewel beetles will burrow and live on the surface with isopods etc for clean up.

I will give it a go again at some stage. You'll have to let us know how you get on with yours and if you come up with any other ideas.


----------

